# Sizing help for a Lynskey r265 please?



## deepakvrao (Dec 18, 2008)

Some sizing help guys. My ETT on my current bike is 55. Looking at a Lynskey 265. 2 options they have a 55 and a 56 ETT. I would prefer the longer ETT bike ONLY because the head tube is taller, and this will be primarily a touring/travelling bike.

My current bike uses a 25mm off set seat post. Suppose I use a non offset/less offset seatpost, will that compensate partly for the longer ETT. 

The bigger bike has a reach of 38.6 and the smaller bike has a reach of 38.

I am totally comfortable on my current bike.

The reach difference between the two Lynskeys that I am looking at is 6mm, and ETT difference is 10mm. So, 4mm is behind the BB, which I can offset by pushing the saddle to a neutral position. Then I am left with only 6mm difference in reach. My stem is already 100mm and don't want to go lower. A higher bar also brings it closer right? Then, I should be OK?

I ride the Pinarello 54 size with the 55 ETT.

https://lynskeyperformance.com/r265-frame-only/


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Buy the frame with the same ETT. Use the maximum permissible spacers under the stem (usually 30mm) and if you're using a typical +/- 6 degree stem, install the stem in the +6 degree position. Some framebuilders prefer to limit the number of spacers to 20mm for aesthetic reasons.

The headtube on the Lynskey is 8mm taller than your Pinarello so you gain height with the Lynskey by default even by buying the size with the 55cm ETT.

Do not try to mitigate the longer ETT by changing your fore/aft and switching to a zero offset post. Your fore/aft should be independent of your reach to the bars.


----------

